# The Vape Guy - Bargain Bin



## BumbleBee (30/1/18)

Howzit fellow vapers 

I am creating this thread as a sort of classifieds section for us and a place to find some really awesome deals. It will feature stuff that we have around the shop which we no longer have use for and for things in need of good homes. Everything we list here will be in good working order and generally in new or virtually new condition unless stated otherwise, we treat our stuff with care and respect. These will be things that we've used in the shop for testing, curiosity or just stuff we couldn't resist playing with.

More to follow soon....

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 16


----------



## shaun2707 (30/1/18)

Awesome idea @BumbleBee... good luck with it!! Will be following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## @cliff (30/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Howzit fellow vapers
> 
> I am creating this thread as a sort of classifieds section for us and a place to find some really awesome deals. It will feature stuff that we have around the shop which we no longer have use for and for things in need of good homes. Everything we list here will be in good working order and generally in new or virtually new condition unless stated otherwise, we treat our stuff with care and respect. These will be things that we've used in the shop for testing, curiosity or just stuff we couldn't resist playing with.
> 
> More to follow soon....


Will be supporting this

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

^ Probably owe Rob royalties but so worth it... going to definitely watch this thread

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> ^ Probably owe Rob royalties but so worth it... going to definitely watch this thread


the royalties thing is gonna get interesting 

Check out this Pilot Vape M57 mech mod...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (30/1/18)

Awesome Awesome and will be following this thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Nice one @BumbleBee !
Will be interesting to see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (30/1/18)

Definitely following this @BumbleBee ,what a great idea!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/18)

Following...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (30/1/18)

So do we have to be fast @BumbleBee ? As soon as you post something,1st person to call dibs gets it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/1/18)

Slick said:


> So do we have to be fast @BumbleBee ? As soon as you post something,1st person to call dibs gets it?


Yip, I think that will be the fairest way of going about it. The dibs will need to be specific as there may be more than one or even various colours of an item.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (30/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, I think that will be the fairest way of going about it. The dibs will need to be specific as there may be more than one or even various colours of an item.


Ok you can post now,im ready!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## daniel craig (30/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> the royalties thing is gonna get interesting
> 
> Check out this Pilot Vape M57 mech mod...
> 
> View attachment 120660


Shut Up and take my money

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

@BumbleBee I'll definitely be following this thread!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @BumbleBee I'll definitely be following this thread!



@BumbleBee How about adding some bottles of Machete that just might have been used as a taster in the shop?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/1/18)

Awesome thread 
Following

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (31/1/18)

Subbed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (31/1/18)

I need to follow this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (31/1/18)

+1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (31/1/18)

Dibs!

Oh wait you haven't started yet. Count me in, I can't turn down a deal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)

@SinnerG Here's a good thread to follow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)

@SinnerG Here's a good thread to follow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (31/1/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (31/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Dibs!
> 
> Oh wait you haven't started yet. Count me in, I can't turn down a deal!


What can you turn down

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/1/18)

+1

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (31/1/18)

Hashtag Following!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoddieJ (31/1/18)

+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoddieJ (31/1/18)

+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/18)

Let's get started then 

First up is this funky Pico 25 kit, this was one of my wife's kits, she has since moved on to bigger and better things so this isn't being used anymore. The kit comes in it's original box with USB cable, 4ml glass, extension piece and spare orings. There is a new HW1 coil installed in the tank.

There is a little bit of paint chipping off the top fill slider just above the "Eleaf".

Price: R600
Shipping: Courier Guy @ R99

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/18)

Here is a fairly good clone of the Dot Mod RDA, this one has been around for probably over a year and the finish has held up very well. This is the one with 2 holes on each side of the cap.

No box or spares

Price: R100 *SOLD*
Shipping: Courier Guy @ R99

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/18)

Need some colour with your flavour? The classic Derringer clone in rainbow 

This comes with a box and spares but doesn't include a squonk pin 

Price: R100
Shipping: Courier Guy @ R99

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RoddieJ (31/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Need some colour with your flavour? The classic Derringer clone in rainbow
> 
> This comes with a box and spares but doesn't include a squonk pin
> 
> ...



Reminds me of my very 1st RDA, @JakesSA was kind enough to modify the pin for BF... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (31/1/18)

Following

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/18)

Here we have a clone of the Driptech DS, and it's topped off with a Goon 1.5 clone. This squonker uses a 7ml soft silicone bottle which surprised me - it didn't leak a single drop 

I wasn't particularly impressed with the quality of the RDA but it works and can be used safely. The colours don't match and the drip tip is ever so slightly loose but otherwise it chucks clouds and flavour and all that other good stuff. 

Comes in a box with spares and I'm chucking in an extra bottle.

Price: R600
Shipping: Courier Guy @ R99

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/18)

I really liked this RTA, until it started pissing itself. I tried to push through but it just became a shlep. If you don't mind wiping it's bum at least every tankful this is one of the most satisfying vaping experiences I've had from an RTA so far. The paint has also started pealing on this one.

Comes in a box with all the parts, drip tips, extra glasses etc

Price: R200
Shipping: Courier Guy @ R99

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shatter (31/1/18)

Keeping me eyes on this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/18)

The general reception that the Mesh RDA received wasn't very positive. The design was different and I think that most folks who tried it expected something similar to what they were used to. I quite liked this RDA. The vape off the mesh is quite airy and cooler than traditional wire coils, I found this RDA to be better at producing big clouds than flavour. Flavour is definitely there, just not as sharp as some of the RDAs that we're used to. 

Comes in original box with all spares etc as well as most of the mesh that was included.

Price: R200
Shipping: Courier Guy @ R99

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/18)

The Vandyvape Icon was one of my favourites, this RDA does flavour well and is pretty good as a squonker. This one started out Purple but now sports a full stainless steel finish 

Price: R200
Shipping: Courier Guy @ R99

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/18)

The Wotofo Nudge (24mm dual coil) does great flavour and has an airflow that I enjoy. Building on it was easier than I thought, the aluminium top cap doesn't get hot and the drip tip is awesome. What annoyed me is that I constantly squonk juice out of the air holes, maybe someone else has better luck.

Comes in it's box with all the original bits and pieces

Price: R350
Shipping: Courier Guy @ R99

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (3/2/18)

Joining in on the fun

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (3/2/18)

Joining in on the fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/2/18)

Keeping an eye on this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuanDre' (3/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Here is a fairly good clone of the Dot Mod RDA, this one has been around for probably over a year and the finish has held up very well. This is the one with 2 holes on each side of the cap.
> 
> No box or spares
> 
> ...


Where are you located?

Sent from my HUAWEI TIT-U02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/2/18)

JuanDre' said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI TIT-U02 using Tapatalk


If you look on his profile pic to the left, it will give you a pretty good idea. 
.
.
.
Tzaneen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoddieJ (3/2/18)

blujeenz said:


> If you look on his profile pic to the left, it will give you a pretty good idea.
> .
> .
> .
> Tzaneen.



Lol, Lol, Lol...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JuanDre' (3/2/18)

Thanks guys  

Sent from my HUAWEI TIT-U02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/2/18)

JuanDre' said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI TIT-U02 using Tapatalk


About 2000km from Cape Town, or two working days via courier

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JuanDre' (3/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> About 2000km from Cape Town, or two working days via courier


Via scooter?? 

Sent from my HUAWEI TIT-U02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JuanDre' (3/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> About 2000km from Cape Town, or two working days via courier


I've dropped you a pm @BumbleBee

Sent from my HUAWEI TIT-U02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/2/18)

Here's a nice budget squonker, this chap hits like a bus with it's silver plated contacts. The RDA is pretty good but because it's a pretty solid stainless steel one it can get fairly warm when chain vaping. It can take a 20700 and includes an adaptor for 18650 cells. Includes 2x squonker bottles as well as a large refill bottle.

The Hugo Squeezer kit comes in it's original packaging with all the goodies it came with for R500




Edit: The refill bottle and the black silicone squonk bottle are unused

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

@Ruwaid This is a good post to follow. I've bought a second-hand Pico from him, as well as a few other new mods. @BumbleBee is a pleasure to deal with and he's 100% legit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (8/2/18)

awesome @Hooked 
subscribed!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/18)

The little RTA that could, this little chap started the mini RTA revolution, a true classic. This UD Goblin mini is brand new and has only left it's box for a quick photoshoot, grab him for only R100 

*SOLD*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/18)

My much loved Engine Nano isn't getting used much these days, so one lucky vaper can have it for R100. Comes in it's original box with all the bits it came with.

*SOLD*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/18)

Dibs on the Goblin and the OBS, pm sent

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Slick (8/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Dibs on the Goblin and the OBS, pm sent


Damn you @Room Fogger lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/18)

Slick said:


> Damn you @Room Fogger lol


Sorry Boet, but you know how I feel about my Nano's, and the Goblin is to see if it will work for a project I am contemplating and want to start.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick (8/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Sorry Boet, but you know how I feel about my Nano's, and the Goblin is to see if it will work for a project I am contemplating and want to start.


You already have an OBS,you cant have another

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/18)

Slick said:


> You already have an OBS,you cant have another


But I don't have one in that color!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Slick (8/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> But I don't have one in that color!


Neither do I,I only have the silver lol,im jokin bud,enjoy it,make sure to put a nice alien in there,thats when it shines!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45 (8/2/18)

I need to subscribe to this here thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/18)

I also have a stash of Pico 25s and Ammit 25s that will be loaded soon, keep your eyes on this thread guys

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Sorry Boet, but you know how I feel about my Nano's, and the Goblin is to see if it will work for a project I am contemplating and want to start.



Goblin mini v1 has awesome flavour that filling screw was a killer for me as i dont walk around with a screwdriver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/2/18)

any batteries ??? looking for something cheap, old stock is welcome, something cheap but original. i am too tight on funds. 

and i would want the OBS if @Room Fogger is happy to let go. I have a kylin RTA which has a "swampy ass" always.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> any batteries ??? looking for something cheap, old stock is welcome, something cheap but original. i am too tight on funds.
> 
> and i would want the OBS if @Room Fogger is happy to let go. I have a kylin RTA which has a "swampy ass" always.


no loose used batteries unfortunately, have you check out our pricing on Samsung 30Qs?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

I have a bunch of Geek Vape Ammit 25 RTAs up for grabs, these were used as our testers for VapeCon 2017. All come in their original packaging with all their spares and accessories. They are R350 each.

I have the following colours available:
2x Black - 1x Sold
7x Silver - 1x Sold
1x Blue - *SOLD OUT*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a bunch of Geek Vape Ammit 25 RTAs up for grabs, these were used as our testers for VapeCon 2017. All come in their original packaging with all their spares and accessories. They are R350 each.
> 
> I have the following colours available:
> 2x Black
> ...


ill take the blue one pls

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

The Ammit testers were powered by these Pico 25 mods, they look as good as new, no scratches or unsightly marks and come with original packaging as well as a very lightly used Samsung 30Q for just R450 

I have the following colours available:
2x Full Black 1x Sold
7x Brushed Silver 3x Sold

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> no loose used batteries unfortunately, have you check out our pricing on Samsung 30Qs?


way out of my budget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> way out of my budget.


Check out Juicy Joe's, @ShaneW has Samsung 25Rs for R120

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (9/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Ammit testers were powered by these Pico 25 mods, they look as good as new, no scratches or unsightly marks and come with original packaging as well as a very lightly used Samsung 30Q for just R450
> 
> I have the following colours available:
> 2x Full Black
> ...


What size attys do they match up with?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

veecee said:


> What size attys do they match up with?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


They're good for up to 25mm attys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (9/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Ammit testers were powered by these Pico 25 mods, they look as good as new, no scratches or unsightly marks and come with original packaging as well as a very lightly used Samsung 30Q for just R450
> 
> I have the following colours available:
> 2x Full Black
> ...


I never did add a full black Pico to my collection!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bizkuit (9/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Ammit testers were powered by these Pico 25 mods, they look as good as new, no scratches or unsightly marks and come with original packaging as well as a very lightly used Samsung 30Q for just R450
> 
> I have the following colours available:
> 2x Full Black
> ...


Dibs on a brushed silver if there is left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (9/2/18)

dibs on a silver pico

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (9/2/18)

@Moerse Rooikat


----------



## joeman187 (10/2/18)

@Suhail_B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoddieJ (10/2/18)

Dibs on the Hugo squonker. Pls confirm if still available


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (11/2/18)

Following @BumbleBee 
So Cool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (12/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Ammit testers were powered by these Pico 25 mods, they look as good as new, no scratches or unsightly marks and come with original packaging as well as a very lightly used Samsung 30Q for just R450
> 
> I have the following colours available:
> 2x Full Black
> ...


Ooooeee, dibs on a silver and maaaayyyybe a black one, plus some Machete x 2, please?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/18)

Caramia said:


> Ooooeee, dibs on a silver and maaaayyyybe a black one, plus some Machete x 2, please?


Will do, drop me a pm a bit later and I'll hook you up

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (12/2/18)

@BumbleBee ,. I don't suppose that you have any more engine nanos/ mini/ dual coils that you want to move? (Not new ones)

Just checking before my order is shipped

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/18)

Spyro said:


> @BumbleBee ,. I don't suppose that you have any more engine nanos/ mini/ dual coils that you want to move? (Not new ones)
> 
> Just checking before my order is shipped


Unfortunately not, they're all gone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (18/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Ammit testers were powered by these Pico 25 mods, they look as good as new, no scratches or unsightly marks and come with original packaging as well as a very lightly used Samsung 30Q for just R450
> 
> I have the following colours available:
> 2x Full Black
> ...


Any of the black ones left?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (18/2/18)

@Braki have a look here. You might be interested in one of these Pico's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/18)

veecee said:


> Any of the black ones left?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk


I will check at the shop tomorrow, there might be one left, if there is then you have dibs on it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Bargain bin tag @Tahir Sema

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Stosta said:


> I never did add a full black Pico to my collection! eyes:


I never evens had a pico

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (18/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I will check at the shop tomorrow, there might be one left, if there is then you have dibs on it


Thx @BumbleBee. Please don't hold it just for me. Busy with another at the moment, if a buyer for the pico comes up, let it go. Thx bud

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (18/2/18)

@GregF luckily saw this and ordered a Pico and a Ammit 25 RTA. Jippeee. With some wire and cotton. And off course some juices. Can't wait for it to arrive so that I can start playing. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (19/2/18)

veecee said:


> Thx @BumbleBee. Please don't hold it just for me. Busy with another at the moment, if a buyer for the pico comes up, let it go. Thx bud
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


There is one Black one left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (19/2/18)

@BumbleBee pls dibs me a brushed silver Pico for my next Kiwichi order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (27/2/18)

Bump. Hoping some more bargains will appear. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Bump. Hoping some more bargains will appear.
> 
> Regards


Bumping your bump

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (27/2/18)

Make that a double bump of a bump then

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/18)

This bumping of bumps should surely bump some bargains

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (27/2/18)

My bank account is on empty after today, so they should have some bargains tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (27/2/18)

@BumbleBee we are watching this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/18)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee we are watching this thread


Well to be accurate @Silver we are spamming this thread with childish bumps

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Caramia (27/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Well to be accurate @Silver we are spamming this thread with childish bumps

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (27/2/18)

And with that @Silver means all of us. With hawk eyes. In anticipation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (27/2/18)

Ok well in order to get it back on topic @BumbleBee will need to post another bargain next !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (27/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> And with that @Silver means all of us. With hawk eyes. In anticipation!


snap!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> And with that @Silver means all of us. With hawk eyes. In anticipation!


I think we just invented cyber stalking. Sorry @BumbleBee, fame has its price. Lol

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (28/2/18)

Haha you guys have too much time on your hands, there are far more interesting people to stalk 

So, what kind of bargains do you all want to see?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (28/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Haha you guys have too much time on your hands, there are far more interesting people to stalk
> 
> So, what kind of bargains do you all want to see?


Whatever you do be quick about it so that I can add it to my pending order

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/2/18)

OK, anyone interested in an Innokin Ares RTA?




I have a Black one that we tested in the shop, it's had 1 tank of juice through it. And then I have one Silver one still sealed up in it's box. We decided that the Siren 2 is better so we aren't going to stock the Ares. These are great if you like a loose MTL, kinda like the Skyline with no airflow doohickey.

R400 each

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/18)

I have a few more goodies looking for loving homes 




This interesting little chap is called the Pirate King RDA, made by Riscle. This 24mm dual coil RDA does some great flavour and will be at home on any steampunk type of setup.
Comes in it's original packaging with all included spares and accessories for R300 - *on hold*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/18)

The EHpro Billow X RTA, the return of the Billow 




This compact little monster comes in it's original packaging with all included spares and accessories for R300

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/18)

How about this shiny brass Butcher Challenge cap for the Dead Rabbit 24mm RDA, this has massive airflow, too much for me.



The cap comes in it's original packaging with all included spares and accessories including a green resin drip tip for R200 - *Sold*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a few more goodies looking for loving homes
> 
> View attachment 136937
> View attachment 136939
> ...



That's a awesome top cap.
@Rob Fisher heres one that will look good in your cabbinet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> How about this shiny brass Butcher Challenge cap for the Dead Rabbit 24mm RDA, this has massive airflow, too much for me.
> 
> View attachment 136943
> 
> The cap comes in it's original packaging with all included spares and accessories including a green resin drip tip for R200



I'll take this one... Will send PM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a few more goodies looking for loving homes
> 
> View attachment 136937
> View attachment 136939
> ...


Omg I love that one! Definitely will look good on my Asvape Gabriel. How deep is the juice well?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Omg I love that one! Definitely will look good on my Asvape Gabriel. How deep is the juice well?


It's not massively deep but there is room in there for a fair amount of juice. There are two little wells just to the side of the post, if you don't go nuts on the cotton then you can get a decent amount of juice in there. It also helps that the airflow is pretty high up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> That's a awesome top cap.
> @Rob Fisher heres one that will look good in your cabbinet?



Thanks @Clouds4Days got one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> It's not massively deep but there is room in there for a fair amount of juice. There are two little wells just to the side of the post, if you don't go nuts on the cotton then you can get a decent amount of juice in there. It also helps that the airflow is pretty high up.



Is it still available? I'm waiting for pay day and really want it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Is it still available? I'm waiting for pay day and really want it.


Arr, you is have PM

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Arr, you is have PM


Arrr me matey! Yo ho ho, a bottle of rum and me ship, matey!

I'm a pirate, it fits me. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Arr, you is have PM


Wait! Does pm mean pirate mail?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Wait! Does pm mean pirate mail?


That would be really cool but sadly is doesn’t, it’s plank mail

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (18/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Here we have a clone of the Driptech DS, and it's topped off with a Goon 1.5 clone. This squonker uses a 7ml soft silicone bottle which surprised me - it didn't leak a single drop
> 
> I wasn't particularly impressed with the quality of the RDA but it works and can be used safely. The colours don't match and the drip tip is ever so slightly loose but otherwise it chucks clouds and flavour and all that other good stuff.
> 
> ...


@BumbleBee, did you ever get this Driptech DS sold? I'm probably way out of luck...

Please let me know.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (18/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> It's not massively deep but there is room in there for a fair amount of juice. There are two little wells just to the side of the post, if you don't go nuts on the cotton then you can get a decent amount of juice in there. It also helps that the airflow is pretty high up.



Best bargain buy ever! I'm glad I took this rda - am using it daily now and has the best flavour too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/7/18)

Raindance said:


> @BumbleBee, did you ever get this Driptech DS sold? I'm probably way out of luck...
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Regards


It's still here @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/7/18)

Any new bargains?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/7/18)

Anyone keen on a Pink Smok Mag Kit with a custom drip tip?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (19/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> It's still here @Raindance


PM inbound.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/7/18)

Pink !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (19/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Pink !!!


Real men don't mind! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/7/18)

I'd be rocking a Pink Alien if I could find one

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (19/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Pink !!!


Piiiiiiiiiiiinky and The Brain!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/7/18)

I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder in this instance...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (25/7/18)

That's not pink its Salmon

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/18)

Resistance said:


> That's not pink its Salmon
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Nope, this is pink, proper pink

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Nope, this is pink, proper pink


Yeah like the face you're portraying now on that post

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/18)

My current favourite pink thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (25/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> My current favourite pink thing
> 
> View attachment 139924


Like the driptip! One of yours?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Like the driptip! One of yours?
> 
> Regards


Thanks, yes it’s one I made to fit the recurve

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (25/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks, yes it’s one I made to fit the recurve
> 
> View attachment 139926


That looks great! Seems wider at the top than the standard tip as well. I find the standard tip does not bring out the flavor as well as the wide bore Goon style tips I replaced them with. 

Going to put that design in your retail lineup? 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (25/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> My current favourite pink thing
> 
> View attachment 139924



Ah it's beautiful. The orca solo that I won is rose gold, but still waiting for sapo to pull their socks up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/18)

Raindance said:


> That looks great! Seems wider at the top than the standard tip as well. I find the standard tip does not bring out the flavor as well as the wide bore Goon style tips I replaced them with.
> 
> Going to put that design in your retail lineup?
> 
> Regards


This has a 9mm bore, condenses the flavour quite nicely. I’ve already made a few of these, I need to make a few more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ah it's beautiful. The orca solo that I won is rose gold, but still waiting for sapo to pull their socks up...


Oh yes, the ever popular SAPO, good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (25/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This has a 9mm bore, condenses the flavour quite nicely. I’ve already made a few of these, I need to make a few more.



Hope some of them will make it to Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Hope some of them will make it to Vapecon.


I’m going to try my best

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (12/6/19)

Bump!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------

